# Malkoff Devices 240 lumen maglite mods with U bin Seoul P4?



## Cydonia (Mar 3, 2007)

Searched on ebay for "maglite" and found this guy selling Maglite mods using U bin Seoul Semiconductor P4's claiming 240 Lumens. Has website at http://www.malkoffdevices.com looks kinda overpriced since these LED are only $14 each (see this thread), but then again he must have a lot of copper in his heatsinks.

Searched CPF for Malkoff but found nothing. Browsed through Dealers corner and other section but found nothing. Just thought I'd post this in case some other people had not heard of him and his site. Gotta be the brightest single LED MagLite mod available at the moment right? How did I miss this development?


----------



## DUQ (Mar 3, 2007)

Thats CPF member Gene43's work.


----------



## northjames (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone own one? I'd like to hear what they think, it looks like a great mod.


----------



## Skibane (Mar 4, 2007)

Prices look pretty reasonable to me - There's a driver IC involved, plus metalwork modifications for the heat sink.


----------



## Led_Blind (Mar 5, 2007)

would be nice to know more about his mod...


----------



## Jasmes (Mar 5, 2007)

Led_Blind said:


> would be nice to know more about his mod...




Yea, I'd like to see some independent evaluation.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 7, 2007)

I would like to see some independant evaluation also. Everyone who buys one really likes them (see my Ebay profile). I've sold about 60 or so, both locally and online, in the last 5 months. I was thinking of sending one to Zspectre for evaluation. I will gladly answer any questions.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 7, 2007)

Skibane said:


> Prices look pretty reasonable to me - There's a driver IC involved, plus metalwork modifications for the heat sink.


Agreed. This is not a simple drop-in upgrade.

I'd consider going for it, but I'm looking for more of a flooder/wall-o-light kind of a thing in a Mag 2D/3D form factor. Something with a pattern more like the Tricarus or Tri-Star Phazer. I'm guessing that can only be achieved with multiple LEDs.

Or... I wonder... I wonder what would happen if you threw an OP reflector into one of these?


----------



## cfromc (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like a decent deal. If I hadn't just spent about $75 modifying my 4D, I would seriously consider it. In fact, I may even put mine for sale but I just don't know if too many people want a K2 now. Gene, besides the LED and the heatsinking, are there other mods made (i.e. UCL/Borofloat, reflector, switch, tailcap)? I'm thinking I may be able to scavenge some of the parts on mine and sell the rest. I put 4AA to D converters (parallel) in mine running lithium AAs. Or could I run the LED in my 4D? Its running about 7.3V unloaded. That would be ideal if I could just swap it in and sell the K2.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 7, 2007)

I do make some of the stippled/sputtered reflectors. It produces a nice flood beam with those. The driver won't handle much more than 4.5 volts, so 3 D is the largest I produce.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 7, 2007)

It's definitely not a simple drop in, there is alot of work involved in producing one of my lights.


----------



## Vermonter73 (Mar 7, 2007)

what's your handle on ebay?


----------



## qip (Mar 7, 2007)

nice light , im curious to see what the heatsink looks like...you still have focusability so you must have a cam and the heatsink is similiar to this style i assume http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2333


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 8, 2007)

qip said:


> nice light , im curious to see what the heatsink looks like...you still have focusability so you must have a cam and the heatsink is similiar to this style i assume http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2333



Actually you don't need the cam to have focusing capability. There are many flashlights out there that simply raise and lower the head/reflector assembly to perform focusing. This mod basically has the LED emitter at a set level and when you twist the head, it raises or lowers the head/reflector to achieve focusabilty. I own one of Gene's K2 mods and it is indeed well produced. His heatsink design using a copper cylindrical-like framework that creates a pathway to the flashlight body does an excellent job for thermal management. It different from the traditional O-sink/Hotlips that Mag modders have been using, but does the job just the same. For a straight-forward modded Mag, I don't think you could go wrong with one of Gene's flashlights. :goodjob:


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ace0001a is correct. The cam assembly has been eliminated. The heatsink, driver, and led are all incorporated in the copper assembly which is press/friction fit into the body. This provides for over 3 square inches of direct heatsink to body contact.

My Ebay handle is: gene1763


----------



## RdlyLite (Mar 8, 2007)

Whoa! I love mags! And for it to put out this much light from one emitter! Bookmarked!


----------



## gfang (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, after weeks of looking at all my options....I finally pulled the trigger and ordered one of Gene43's 3-D [email protected] mods. I have depended on my [email protected] and 6-D for years but they eat a lot of batteries and bulbs, so I hope this is the replacement I have been looking for. I will be sure to post some photos of "real life" outdoor use as well as an estimate on battery consumption. I will use it for anywhere from four to eight hours in a single night of research in the California desert.


----------



## SuperTorch (Mar 8, 2007)

Booked marked here too, wish I had the cash right now the 2D version is a dream of mine, and I'd like to prove the therory that Id pay this amount for a regulated mag HELL YES, I spent over $100 on mods and still don't have the MAG that I wanted which is the 2D MAG he sells. Regulated 200+ lumens, focusable, simple 2D off the shelf. I got to start thinking of what I could Sell.


----------



## oppressor (Mar 8, 2007)

Does those lights are equipped with boost circuit???

Would they reach full brightness on 2 nimh???


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes and yes.


----------



## gigbyt (Mar 8, 2007)

do you have any 3-d cell available?


----------



## MorePower (Mar 8, 2007)

Gene,

You said the cam assembly is eliminated; are you using the stock Mag reflector with the cam removed?


----------



## Thujone (Mar 8, 2007)

Will you mod a mag sent to you? If so what is the cost for a 3D to be modded if the host is provided?


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 8, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Ace0001a is correct. The cam assembly has been eliminated. The heatsink, driver, and led are all incorporated in the copper assembly which is press/friction fit into the body. This provides for over 3 square inches of direct heatsink to body contact.



Gene, do you use a thermal conductive paste between these 3 square inches of contact area? 
I imagine some Arctic Silver, or equivalent compound, would be amazing in there... I wonder what temperature the LED reaches as it is?



SuperTorch said:


> Booked marked here too, wish I had the cash right now the 2D version is a dream of mine, and I'd like to prove the therory that Id pay this amount for a regulated mag HELL YES, I spent over $100 on mods and still don't have the MAG that I wanted which is the 2D MAG he sells. Regulated 200+ lumens, focusable, simple 2D off the shelf. I got to start thinking of what I could Sell.



Yes, the 2D is very tempting...


----------



## JoeSnuffyII (Mar 8, 2007)

Did the price on these just jump up the last couple of days
or is there a CPF discount?...

-tia


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 8, 2007)

Thujone said:


> Will you mod a mag sent to you? If so what is the cost for a 3D to be modded if the host is provided?


Similar question, but I have a 2D Mag, will you mod ones sent to you?

My plan was to put in the TerraLux MiniStar 5 SSC P4 drop-in from BatteryJunction and use (2) 3AA to D adaptors for the maximum power with the shortest D Mag.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 8, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> Similar question, but I have a 2D Mag, will you mod ones sent to you?
> 
> My plan was to put in the TerraLux MiniStar 5 SSC P4 drop-in from BatteryJunction and use (2) 3AA to D adaptors for the maximum power with the shortest D Mag.



That would work too, although it won't be putting out 200+ lumens. I'd say that if you're looking to save some money, going the Terralux route would be the way to go. It would still be really bright. Otherwise if you don't mind spending the money, Gene43's mods are a good choice.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 8, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> That would work too, although it won't be putting out 200+ lumens. I'd say that if you're looking to save some money, going the Terralux route would be the way to go. It would still be really bright. Otherwise if you don't mind spending the money, Gene43's mods are a good choice.


Yeah, I figured that.. The 2D Mag setup as stated in my post will end up running me about ~$60 including the batteries, battery adaptors, TerraLUX drop-in and the Mag itself. Plus, I have already bought all the parts. Maybe if I hadn't then the $30 or so "upgrade" might have been worth it..

Yep, it won't be as bright, maybe ~150 lumens? Gene43's mod will definitely be on the wishlist..


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 8, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> Yeah, I figured that.. The 2D Mag setup as stated in my post will end up running me about ~$60 including the batteries, battery adaptors, TerraLUX drop-in and the Mag itself. Plus, I have already bought all the parts. Maybe if I hadn't then the $30 or so "upgrade" might have been worth it..
> 
> Yep, it won't be as bright, maybe ~150 lumens? Gene43's mod will definitely be on the wishlist..



Yeah, I swapped out the K2 emitter on my Terralux drop-in with an SSCP4 and it's pretty bright in my 4D Mag...


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 8, 2007)

Man thats alot to answer. I will try my best.

Yes I have 3 D's available. Yes it is a stock mag reflector with the tail cut off. I will mod lights sent to me for $75 plus shipping, they must be the newer models (D or C in serial #). No thermal paste needed in contact area, it gets warm to the touch but not hot. I had them on sale for a couple weeks. Sorry no discounts, I have about $55 in parts plus 3-4 hours of labor in each one.

If I missed one let me know.
Gene


----------



## kavvika (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a few questions, Gene.
Is the only difference between the 2- and 3- cell versions runtime, while output for both is the same?
I noticed your description for the 4th to the last light you sold (K2) said "Switching between high and low is accomplished by rotating the head," while none of the newer Seoul lights claim adjustable output. Is this not done anymore?


----------



## Stereodude (Mar 9, 2007)

Are the listed run times for these lights with NiMH cells or alkaline cells? I'm assuming Alkaline, but is that correct? Am I also correct to assume NiMH will last longer?


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes the difference between 2 and 3 cells is runtime. Output is the same. The listed runtimes are alkaline. 10000ma (D) and 5000ma (C) will increase high output runtimes by 50% to 100%. The alkalines will run for days at a self limiting low power due to internal resistance.

The K2 version was outputting 10 to 12 watts on high. The low was to improve runtimes. Because the P4 allows for higher light output at lower current draw and because the high/low proved to be the weakest link in the design, I took it out and will no longer build it. It's very time consuming and tedious to set up the driver for high/low and maintain efficiency.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## CM (Mar 9, 2007)

240 lumens out the business end? If not, what is the actual output? (do I sound like a broken record?) Is that measured in an integrating sphere?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 9, 2007)

I think that Gene43 is advertising 240 lumens for competitive reasons. Most manufacturers of Cree and Seoul led lights are or will be advertising the spec lumen ratings of the leds at a given amperage, 240 lumens in this case at 1 amp to led, and will not supply the actual "out the front' lumen ratings considering losses due to heat, reflectors or optics, and other factors that can and do reduce the "actual" output of led lights. That said, most CPF members will dismiss claims of 240 lumens. 

From what I gather, the mod seems sound, and may deliver high lumen numbers, maybe in the 130-160 lumens range. I do have questions about the circuit. It sounds like the circuit acts like a buck/boost circuit, running 3 alkalines, or does voltage sag reduce the voltage below the required vf of 3.4-3.8 volts? How about running the circuit with NiMh batteries?

Bill


----------



## qip (Mar 9, 2007)

about 200 lumens, either way still very bright
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1832033&postcount=103


----------



## CM (Mar 9, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I think that Gene43 is advertising 240 lumens for competitive reasons...



It's unfortunate that these type of things have to be perpetuated


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 9, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I think that Gene43 is advertising 240 lumens for competitive reasons. Most manufacturers of Cree and Seoul led lights are or will be advertising the spec lumen ratings of the leds at a given amperage, 240 lumens in this case at 1 amp to led, and will not supply the actual "out the front' lumen ratings considering losses due to heat, reflectors or optics, and other factors that can and do reduce the "actual" output of led lights. That said, most CPF members will dismiss claims of 240 lumens.
> 
> From what I gather, the mod seems sound, and may deliver high lumen numbers, maybe in the 130-160 lumens range. I do have questions about the circuit. It sounds like the circuit acts like a buck/boost circuit, running 3 alkalines, or does voltage sag reduce the voltage below the required vf of 3.4-3.8 volts? How about running the circuit with NiMh batteries?



If it really only puts out 130-160 lumens, then we all may as well head over to this page at batteryjunction and grab a 
"TerraLUX SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 3-6 C/D cell Maglites" for $26.95 which puts out 150 Lumens in a 4 cell mag. 
(Or is 150 also an ideal technical maximum not realized in real life and therefore somewhat misleading?)


----------



## doc_felixander (Mar 10, 2007)

The Terralux isn't a bad either, but
a) its 150+ lumens are the gross output (at the emitter) and 
b) it doesn't change much in the thermal design. it's just a bit more mass around the bulb base.

my wish list gets longer and longer......life is cruel. and only SIX more years as a poor student. what the hell.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 10, 2007)

I did not measure it in an integrating sphere. I am relying on the manufacturer to put out factual specifications. The LED is driven at the proper Vf at 1000ma to achieve the 240 lumens advertised by SSC. If I am spreading vicious rumors about what I build it is because the LED maufacturer is spreading vicious rumors about what they sell me. 

My commitment is simple. I sell good stuff because I hate buying bad stuff. If you don't like the light, return it, I'll return your money.


----------



## doc_felixander (Mar 10, 2007)

I think it's okay the way it is.
You state "This LED is rated for 240 Lumens at 1000ma" and "The current is set at 1000ma (240 lumens)", so people here at CPF will figure it out, at least most people.
numbers don't count too much when the design is excellent.

ot the 'open' market things are much different though.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 10, 2007)

Well wouldn't it be fair to assume that if an LED is better heatsinked, then less energy would be wasted in heat? Or is my understanding not correct? I know Gene's mods are well heatsinked, so I think his designs are efficient as they can be. You can't blame anyone for listing the LED manufacturer's specs, which is what Gene has done. Plus it seems like everyone measures "at the emitter" when the advertise numbers for flashlights, so to me that seems to be the standard of doing things. I think the only way you're going to get actual numbers is when they get reviewed (Doug from Flashlightreviews.com is an excellent reviewer). Anyway, I think most would be impressed with Gene's Mag Mods...


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 10, 2007)

I have ordered a 2D high output from Gene. My waiting has commenced....

 

I will report back here on my observations once I receive the unit.


----------



## ErickThakrar (Mar 10, 2007)

I think some people are being far, far too pedantic about this. I for one am kinda wanting one of Gene's lights, but I can't say I'm truly expecting it to push out 240 lumens. Is it gonna be bright as hell? Oh yes, I'm definitely expecting that. But taking Gene to task in the manner it was done here, is plainly ridiculous. Jump down the throat of the rest of the industry then.


----------



## MattK (Mar 10, 2007)

ErickThakrar said:


> I think some people are being far, far too pedantic about this. I for one am kinda wanting one of Gene's lights, but I can't say I'm truly expecting it to push out 240 lumens. Is it gonna be bright as hell? Oh yes, I'm definitely expecting that. But taking Gene to task in the manner it was done here, is plainly ridiculous. Jump down the throat of the rest of the industry then.


:thumbsup:

In some ways Gene is competing with me and I'm definitely not gonna be buying one of these. Given that caveat it seems obvious to me that Gene's just using the SSC spec and need not be castigated for doing so. I think everyone HERE really KNOWS that and the tone being taken by some here is just counter-productive. There's what? 2 companies publishing an 'as measured' spec and lets face it even they are just using a 'typical' number since given LED lottery rules every light will have different output.

Gene's not a manufacturer - he's a guy building an interesting semi-custom light and to expect a lumenshpere measurement is simply unrealistic. Gene likely doesn't have the tools or access to the tools to give you what you're asking for so the best he CAN DO is to offer the drive curent and lumens at the bulb at spec. Undoubtedly someone here will buy one and give a lux @ 1M reading which is about as close as you're likely to get to a 'true' reading. 

You have a choice - you can abuse and eventually chase away the modders/dealers/meanufacturers who choose to participate here or you can cut them some slack and get some inside information, good deals and cool products.


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 10, 2007)

MattK said:


> You have a choice - you can abuse and eventually chase away the modders/dealers/meanufacturers who choose to participate here or you can cut them some slack and get some inside information, good deals and cool products.


Well said, Matt! :thumbsup:

I think a simple "Is that measured, or estimated from specs?" and Gene answering as he did would've been quite sufficient.


----------



## lightplay22 (Mar 10, 2007)

The 'money back' deal from Gene43 ought to be enough to satisfy any skepticism and I would also echo everything Mattk said in his post.

Best reguards


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## ukmike (Mar 10, 2007)

I think your reassurance with the money back guarantee willl satisfy any critics or should do, would you prefer me to order via cpf or ebay, shipping to london, uk


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 10, 2007)

This is a discussion thread, and as long as we don't attack the poster, pretty much anything can be said about a given post, as long as it is civil. I have long been having considerations about lumen claims from manufacturers and dealers, particularly when they are done on CPF. CPF is not just about buy and selling, but also about informatiion. You indeed can learn quite a lot about what makes a flashlight tick, and the subtle issues that can affect light output, on CPF. If this were a buy/sell thread we would not want to be perceived as "thrashing a thread", so critical comments re light output would not be appropriate.

Bill


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm sorry for any misconceptions. I never intended to convert it to a buy/sell thread. I just happened to see my name mentioned and jumped in to answer a few questions. One thing you can count on in CPF is heavy duty scrutiny. Seriously, no hard feelings on my part. You hardballers just keep shooting and I will answer all questions as best I can.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## nzgunnie (Mar 11, 2007)

They really are very tempting lights, I've got plenty of lights that are bright but run for less than 1 hour (all my SF lights, MAG85 - way less than 1 hour, even my L1P) but a light that has 3+, or even 6+ hours of run time, and is bright, and in a rugged form factor, well that is really very good. I just wish I could find some spare cash for one of these right now.

I hope you do well and keep making them.


----------



## SuperTorch (Mar 11, 2007)

All I know is I'll buy that 2D as soon as I have the funds.


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 11, 2007)

It would be nice to see some beam shots. Maybe some white wall hunting, some indoor down-the-hall or up/down the stairs, and some outside shots.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 11, 2007)

I to would like to know more about the lights. A good boost circuit can do wonders, and can be more efficient than buck/boost, or buck circuits. You did not explain how the circuit handles the 4.5+ volts of the alkalines. I know that voltage sag of the alkalines will reduce vin but initially there might be some overdriving of the circuit/led with fresh batteries.

Bill


----------



## MattK (Mar 11, 2007)

Gene; I'm very curious about your heatsinking efforts - can you post a pic of how you've created a thermal path from the emitter to the head body?

Also, just my 2 cents but one of the things some CPF'ers bemoan/ed about the TerraLUX drop-in is the lack of a 2-stage twist option - something that's too difficult and expensive for TerraLux to pursue but it seems you have the technology so I'm surprised you would elimate it when it's a feature that made your product unique...


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 11, 2007)

There are some beam shots on my website. I will be adding some heatsink shots soon. 

It is strictly a boost circuit with current regulation. Open circuit voltage is about 6v. Under load it is limited to 5v. So its designed for single emitter applications. It can output up to 2400ma without the sense resistor. Under the right circumstances Amp in can be less than Amp out (as in 4.5v alkalines). Very efficient at this point.

For some reason the P4 throws a real kink in the high/low switching. It is something I will continue to work at.

I am not an EE. I'm simply a redneck who started building lights about 2yrs ago because I had a need around the farm. I'm completely self taught and have learned the hard way (expensive way, time and money) how to make this work. Although I'm probably more knowledgable than the average joe, I'm by no means an expert. I started selling these because my friends and neighbors demanded it. The only reason I have a website is because a customer said I needed one and designed one. With that said, I'm very humbled by the fact that people like them so well and have treated me so kindly.

I will continue to answer any questions as best I can.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## LightScene (Mar 11, 2007)

@ Gene43: I love your humble attitude and willingness/ability to take criticism without flinching or fighting back. You're an inspiration to people who want to go their own way. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 11, 2007)

Gene, I too like your attitude. Keep up your work out there on ebay. 

Bill


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 12, 2007)

Gene, I was wondering if you'd share with us a bit about the circuit you're using. Why did you choose it, how does it perform, is the current output user changeable?

How hard would it be, a year from now, to change the emitter to the next big thing on one of your builds?


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 12, 2007)

The driver is based on the MAX1763 IC. I have been able to get up to 2100ma out of it reliably with no volage sag from 3 cells. The output is adjustable via a current sense resistor. Some users could possibly do it, but you need good (not mediocre) SMT skills. I prefer if you stipulate what current you desire and let me set it up. I should be able to switch it to the next big thing with no problems.

I chose it because of output and reliability. However, it is expensive, easy to destroy (static) when loose, uses a lot of exterior components, and can be a cantankerous thing. It is very sensitive to things such as trace width and layout. It is possible for a simple solder blob to throw things out of wack. However when used properly it is a miracle to behold. Once mounted it is tough, shock resistant, and goes and goes and goes.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 12, 2007)

Gene, have you done runtime tests for your quoted runtimes, or are they calculated? I'm under the impression from your site that a user could do a full burn (drain new batts, 3+ hrs quoted on 2Ds) and heat would not be an issue for the emitter? Has this also been tested?


----------



## racer7 (Mar 12, 2007)

I own one of Gene's 3D P4s. More throw than any other P4 or Cree LED I own, BY FAR, and more than the stock incan also by a large margin. Several hundred feet even to dark targets with little contrast. A stunner for sure. Build quality is very good. Best way to improve it would be a modest OP - it has so much throw power in a very tight beam that moving some into spill wouldn't make any difference to almost all users. Multilevel output would also be helpful - going wwh with Gene's is likely to be painful unless the wall is 100 ft away and 3 D's at low power in this would be an ultimate storm outage light.
A TerraLux P4 from Matt will be in my hands soon but I do not expect it to match Gene's conversion based on current to the LED - will post a comparison when I have it. Also have one of Matt's thrower mods on order which may be closer comparison in output though form is way different from a D mag.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 12, 2007)

racer7 said:


> A TerraLux P4 from Matt will be in my hands soon but I do not expect it to match Gene's conversion based on current to the LED - will post a comparison when I have it.


Looking forward to that comparison, as I'm also expecting the latest drop-in from MattK as well. I will be using 6AA's (maybe Energizer lithiums?) in a 2D Mag..

Will you be creating a separate thread when you do the comparo or posting in this thread? If not, would you mind pm'ing me the link? Thanks..


----------



## BUZ (Mar 12, 2007)

I have one that I run on 5000mah c's and it's damn bright (well worth the money)! Had my wife do a little test on me in total darkness and I was seeing spots for about half an hour, I keep it on the night stand next to my 1911 .45!


:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:




















......one other thing I'd like to add, genes customer service is second to none (great guy to deal with)!!


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 12, 2007)

Holy moley, is that thing _bright_! Yeah, maybe an OP reflector wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Buz, would you mind if I added those pictures to my website? I sure would appreciate it!

Thanks, Gene


----------



## qip (Mar 12, 2007)

buzz lets see that heatsink  take off the head


----------



## LightScene (Mar 12, 2007)

BUZ, please forgive the stupid question, but were those beam shots done in an otherwise dark room? Cause that's an awesome amount of light.


----------



## BUZ (Mar 12, 2007)

LightScene said:


> BUZ, please forgive the stupid question, but were those beam shots done in an otherwise dark room? Cause that's an awesome amount of light.




Yup, both in total darkness!





qip said:


> buzz lets see that heatsink  take off the head




Will try to get a pic up.


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, those pictures are worth 1000 words! Get ready for a flurry of new orders. 
And a comparison with MagLED, stock bulb, terralux etc, would be the best sales demo you could get... 
The competitors are *feeble* by comparison! Even some SureFire lights are blushing...

:rock:


----------



## qip (Mar 12, 2007)

thats how my zetex module looks like in 3d cells but i can only comfortably run it for minutes at a time  no heatsink


----------



## BUZ (Mar 12, 2007)

qip said:


> thats how my zetex module looks like in 3d cells but i can only comfortably run it for minutes at a time  no heatsink



I have the diamond zetex units and this one blows em' out of the water!


----------



## qip (Mar 12, 2007)

i have yours  and modded it with seoul ...off fresh alks they measure between 950-1.2amps


----------



## BUZ (Mar 12, 2007)

qip said:


> i have yours  and modded it with seoul ...off fresh alks they measure between 950-1.2amps



One of mine, I think I have four right now!  That suckers gotta scream with a seoul in it!


----------



## SuperTorch (Mar 13, 2007)

Boy the spot looks nice, a lot larger than a Luxeon, and I agree a very LOP or even MOP reflector would make it a very useful beam but it sure looks good as it stands also. I'm hurt'n hard for $90, even with the new luxeons on the way I think I'd stay with a P4 just because they use their light better imho. Matt has said Teralux has a P4 2d coming I really want to see what the mA is on it, 800+mA and it will steal some thunder from these because of price, but thats if it actually push's the current hard and it won't be heat sinked as nice as these if I'm reading correctly, but they'll both have their place, pay a little more here and get some top notch heatsinking.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 13, 2007)

That's quite a beamshot!

I'm really interested now. I've been trying to rest my poor wallet and get it to fatten up a bit. But with all these killer lights in the past two months, things aren't looking too good for my wallet.


... and the struggle of willpower versus "me want big light now" begins.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 13, 2007)

I do like the size of that centerspot. Seems very large, and not needle like. Focus of the Seoul is very critical, compared to a luxeon, it seems. I would like to know the diameter of that beam at a given distance, also lux at 6 meters corrected to 1 meter (inverse square law). My VIP with the 3" BBH reflector tiurns up a very high lux number (42,000+) but the beam is very narrow at close range. This VIP has a Seoul P4.

Bill


----------



## RdlyLite (Mar 13, 2007)

Yowsers! What else can you say!>!> 

Gene, I hope you are ready for the extra work. Lol.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just added some heatsink pictures to the website.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 13, 2007)

Gene, would you answer Phaserburn's question in post #63? Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 13, 2007)

Some of the runtimes were arrived at by real tests and some are estimates based on those tests. The real tests were performed with alkalines. None were calculated. All of the set to low power runtimes are estimates. The set to high power runtimes are a mix of estimates and real tests. If the lights are run for shorter periods and allowed to rest a bit the actual runtimes will be higher than those stated. The 3D is actual. The 2D is an estimate. The 3C is an estimate. The 2C is actual. All of the lights will run for more than 2 days, at a low output (on alkalines), if left on continuously. The driver will continue to operate the light down to 0.8volt (total of cells voltage, not each).

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 14, 2007)

*Nice pictures..*

Nice copper heat sink wrap around, I see what you mean by 3 square inches of contact area now! I can also see how, in future, as new LED's come out, that the design can easily allow for the new technology. I bet it can remove a lot of heat.

It all makes me wonder...hmm I bet people will still be modding Maglites in 10 years and coming up with amazing things! (duh, but really, think about it... it tells you what a good fundamental design Mag has. Will it ever get old, thanks to new LED technology?)


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 14, 2007)

Gene, thanks for the info. I see my 2D is inbound, nice turnaround time! I see the shots of the copper heatsink; how thick is it?


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 14, 2007)

The copper in the heatsink is 0.050 Inch thick.


----------



## gigbyt (Mar 14, 2007)

Just ordered a 3/d cell torch  

will compare it to the k2 LONGTHROW i had.

, LOL.


----------



## gammaray1965 (Mar 14, 2007)

Just a suggestion on your sig: In the book of Genesis, God rested on the seventh day which means it was actually 6 days of creation! 










SEMIJim said:


> Agreed. This is not a simple drop-in upgrade.
> 
> I'd consider going for it, but I'm looking for more of a flooder/wall-o-light kind of a thing in a Mag 2D/3D form factor. Something with a pattern more like the Tricarus or Tri-Star Phazer. I'm guessing that can only be achieved with multiple LEDs.
> 
> Or... I wonder... I wonder what would happen if you threw an OP reflector into one of these?


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I just had to go up a bit on the prices. I'm a bit overwhelmed here. The boss has spoken. Everything has been flashlights, flashlights, flashlights. No time for the wife (boss) and kids. I had to find a way to slow it down a bit.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 14, 2007)

Just when i was gonna get one too. 
Can you request a color?


----------



## gigbyt (Mar 14, 2007)

i ordered a torch this morning at the old price, i hope my order is OK


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 14, 2007)

gammaray1965 said:


> Just a suggestion on your sig: In the book of Genesis, God rested on the seventh day which means it was actually 6 days of creation!


Well that may be, but that's not what Andy wrote. If I changed it, it wouldn't be a quote anymore, would it?


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 14, 2007)

Of course I will honor everything purchased at the previous price. I do occasionally make one of a different color as a special request. But only if I can find it locally.


----------



## gfang (Mar 14, 2007)

You may want to change the price on your web site too. It still says $90.00 on the C and D cell pages.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 14, 2007)

Thank You for the Heads Up.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm about caught up now, so the price has dropped back down to $95 plus a 5% discount for entering CPF at the discount coupon when ordering.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## ambassador (Mar 17, 2007)

Here are some questions from someone pondering a potential purchase.

1. Can the Malkoff 2D flashlight be obtained with some sort of durable loop affixed to it? Ideally, the loop would be big enough to put your hand through it (thus helping to prevent dropping the flashlight) and could also be used to hang the flashlight on; for example, a door knob or looped around a belt without having to remove the belt. 

2. How does the Malkoff 2D flashlight compare to the brightest off-the-shelf LED flashlight made today? 

Ambassador 
-------


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 17, 2007)

1. Don't know if Gene offers accessories, but I doubt it. You can, however, find Nite Ize products made specifically for the Mag D in many online locations. They have things similar to what you're describing.

2. Well, I can tell you that is DUSTS any off the shelf 2D led flashlight, that's for sure. The way to easily figure, is that it's driving one of the most efficient led available at max spec of 1A. Therefore, another light would have to have the same or better led driven at higher current for overdrive, or have multiple emitters.


----------



## ambassador (Mar 17, 2007)

Is there a generally accepted "top 5" flashlights when seeking the brightest, single-LED flashlights in the off-the-shelf category? 

Ambassador 
-------


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 17, 2007)

I suspect that changes quite often. I simply try to keep up with the latest technology as it come out. Notice I said try.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 17, 2007)

Yup, the technology is always changing. I am a computer technician and an electronics/gadgets fanatic, so I'm used to it. Keeps me spending my cash though. That's why I always lobby for "bang for the buck" things and try to get the best deal I can on things. Hobbies are expensive as we all know, hehe. I'm sure when the new Luxeons come up, Gene will take a look at them. For now, the SSCP4 is the king as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, the Seoul P4-U seems to be the "king of the hill" and rivels or exceeds the best lux V bins, and at close to 1/2 the current draw from batteries. The Seoul is just right for a Mag reflector, and you get more bang for the buck. I will be having one of my Mr BULK Chameleon's upgraded to the Seoul and set up for the Chamelehead which holds a Mag D reflector. I am expecting about 150 lumens, or more of real outfront light output at one amp to the led, and more at 1.2 amps. 

Bill


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Mar 18, 2007)

Gene

I am very impressed with the output of your light. Someone should do some comparison pics of the 3D MagLED and your 3D High Output version. I have a feeling that would sell some more lights for you!


----------



## ambassador (Mar 18, 2007)

It is understood that technology changes rapidly. At any one time; however, there are specific products in most every category that are known - to the informed within the respective field (in this case, the folks who constitute the Candle Power Forums' membership) - to be among the "top 5" with respect to specific criteria, even if the exact rank (e.g., 1st place, 3rd best, etc.) of such products has not been identified. 

The reason for my question, as you have probably guessed, is that I would like to purchase the brightest single-LED flashlight that I can afford, while getting the most "bang for the buck" as mentioned by ace0001a and Bullzeyebill in the previous couple of posts. 

I am looking forward to your guidance in this matter. 

Ambassador 
-------


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 18, 2007)

ambassador said:


> It is understood that technology changes rapidly. At any one time; however, there are specific products in most every category that are known - to the informed within the respective field (in this case, the folks who constitute the Candle Power Forums' membership) - to be among the "top 5" with respect to specific criteria, even if the exact rank (e.g., 1st place, 3rd best, etc.) of such products has not been identified.
> 
> The reason for my question, as you have probably guessed, is that I would like to purchase the brightest single-LED flashlight that I can afford, while getting the most "bang for the buck" as mentioned by ace0001a and Bullzeyebill in the previous couple of posts.
> 
> ...



I am in precisely the same situation at the current time with regards to seeking the ideal light for my needs. And it would appear that this Malkoff Devices is indeed amongst the unspoken top 5. Another amongst this ever changing list would be the Fenix L2D-CE, although it is half the output of the Malkoff. Another top contender would be the ElektroLumens Lucidus-XR3 (3AA, Single Cree XR-E LED, 3.6 Watts, 180 Lumens).

There are others too. For the time being I have simply chosen to acquire a Mag drop in module of the latest and brightest type. 
It gives me the most versatility, flexibility, redundancy and efficiency in a metal inexpensive disposable shell which is readily available and uses Alkaline batteries of the type we are all familiar with, costing mere cents an hour to operate.


----------



## voodoogreg (Mar 18, 2007)

Gene, If I wasn't so broke I would have one asap!! killer light brother! VDG


----------



## ambassador (Mar 19, 2007)

Gene43 - Can you install your 2D mod into a 2D flashlight shaped like the "L-shaped" light referenced in Cydonia's recent post? 

That flashlight has a ring/clasp on the bottom onto which I could tie the loop that is needed. For my particular purpose at this time, the ideal flashlight would be a single LED, 2D "L" shaped light, which has been manufactured with the ring/clasp already on it, and which would be appropriately equipped with your mod.

Ambassador 
-------


----------



## Carabidae (Mar 19, 2007)

Gene, or anyone who's had experience with this particular lights,
Have you ever dropped one of the lights?
I'm curious because I see the modification appears to be lacking the original post where the light would be and seems to be held by thermal epoxy. Im curious as to whether or not a good drop may break the light loose from the structure holding it. I'm curious as to how well the components hold up to a bit of rough handling, should that happen, like having to bonk somone over the head, ok, well maybe not that extreme.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey look what I found!

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAGLITE-D-CELL-...mZ150103086263QQcategoryZ106988QQcmdZViewItem

Gene


----------



## djkt (Mar 19, 2007)

I have bought two of his K-2 lights and one of them has been dropped a couple of times,once at work I dropped one of them about 7 feet and it hit the railroad tracks and then hit the rocks on the tracks and it still works like new. Great lights! 

Dennis


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 19, 2007)

Everything is mounted pretty solid. I once dropped one down a flight of stairs with no effects. About the worst that can happen is if the heatsink gets shifted during a hard knock. It can be reseated easily with needle nosed pliers.


----------



## djkt (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Gene43, would a seoul work in one of the K2 models that you use to make. I have a couple of them and would like to upgrade.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 19, 2007)

Okay, got my "Malkoff" 2D. Initial impressions...

Let's get this out of the way. It's bright. Really, frickin' bright. To get regulated output sending 1000ma to the emitter using 2 alkaline cells is awesome, I love it!

I asked Gene to include a smooth and textured reflector. I like the textured reflector better; it smooths the beam so that it only has the single "Mag ring" away from the hotspot and that's it for artifacts. Not too shabby! Using this reflector and the SSC emitter, the beam can be opened up a decent amount to fatten the hotspot. It still throws a ton, but has, IMHO, a more generally useful beam.

I installed a UCL and Flashcap (in amber) on mine, for good measure. Why not let those extra 20+ lumens loose?

The construction is solid; you have no fear of this mod falling apart. And, it's easy to see how Gene has accessed the body for thermal relief of the emitter.

Minor criticisms: Thermal paste between the heat sink and body would only aid a nice design. The epoxy surrounding the emitter makes it just a bit too wide, and it rubs on the edge of the reflector when you turn the head for focus. Fivemega's reflector without cam can't tighten down enough because of the epoxy to achieve proper focus, fyi. Perhaps that is something Gene can look at.

Overall, I am beyond pleased. Thank you, Gene. Super fast turnaround, and great service! Personally, I prefer the 2D form factor as I can either a)carry extra cells if needed (but not tote the additional weight of a 3D when I don't) or b) use my nimh D cells to double++ runtime if it's a known situation where that would be required. For around the house duty, alkalines are great. What puts out more light than this using 2 alkaline Ds? 

It's the Maglite you always wanted. Full Phaserburn endorsement!


----------



## gammaray1965 (Mar 19, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Yes, the Seoul P4-U seems to be the "king of the hill" and rivels or exceeds the best lux V bins, and at close to 1/2 the current draw from batteries. The Seoul is just right for a Mag reflector, and you get more bang for the buck. I will be having one of my Mr BULK Chameleon's upgraded to the Seoul and set up for the Chamelehead which holds a Mag D reflector. I am expecting about 150 lumens, or more of real outfront light output at one amp to the led, and more at 1.2 amps.
> 
> Bill


 
Bill, I was just wondering when you say that the Seoul P4-U die will be 150lms or more out of the business end at 1000mA's and more at 1.2A, wouldn't you agree that this would be pushing the emitter to hard?


----------



## gammaray1965 (Mar 19, 2007)

Gene, I was wondering what Lux meter you used to get a 240 lumen output from your malkoff 2D flashlight? 

Thanks, Gammaray


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 19, 2007)

gammaray1965 said:


> Bill, I was just wondering when you say that the Seoul P4-U die will be 150lms or more out of the business end at 1000mA's and more at 1.2A, wouldn't you agree that this would be pushing the emitter to hard?



I would say in this case no. These Cree Die-based emitters have proven that they can overdriven without a problem. The key to this is heatsinking as Gene does an excellent job with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 19, 2007)

gammaray1965 said:


> Gene, I was wondering what Lux meter you used to get a 240 lumen output from your malkoff 2D flashlight?
> 
> Thanks, Gammaray



As stated earlier is this thread, that is a spec given by the manufacturer of the emiiter. The early posts of this thead cover that and reading through this entire thread will more or less explain.


----------



## gammaray1965 (Mar 19, 2007)

ace0001a,

First thing is that your #116 post pertains to a different thread that was intended for Bill. Also 700-750mA would be the right match taken the heat factor into consideration.
Furthermore, the specs on the malkoff 2D is based upon manufacturer specifications, not at a lux reading at a specific distance!


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 19, 2007)

240 lm is the manufacture's spec, that's what I used. My experience with the SSC P4 had lead me to the conclusion all can be overdriven, however some will shift blue, and not just a few will turn blue, alot will. Also once driven beyond the 900-1000ma area the light output gain is not nearly as noteworthy as is the angry blue shift.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 19, 2007)

gammaray1965 said:


> ace0001a,
> 
> First thing is that your #116 post pertains to a different thread that was intended for Bill. Also 700-750mA would be the right match taken the heat factor into consideration.
> Furthermore, the specs on the malkoff 2D is based upon manufacturer specifications, not at a lux reading at a specific distance!



Ah, sorry I didn't mean to step into another conversation. Yeah, I try not to play the "numbers game". Yes the SSCP4 is spec'ed to output 240lm at the emitter when running at 1A. I think I recall Gene saying he didn't have any equipment to properly measure and that someone should review his flashlight. Bottom line, his flashlight is a very bright one and I think only the most extremely demanding flashlight enthusiast will not be fully satisfied with it. I'm not trying to be his salesman, rather that I feel his product is top notch based off of owning one myself. I'm am also an equal opportunity consumer and can say that there are other choices out there too for Maglite Mods. Icarus has done a mod that's been garnering some interest ( https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/157723 ) and Lambda also makes a good one ( http://home.mchsi.com/~lambda_lights/pro_charger.htm ). But either way, I still don't think you could go wrong with Gene's.


----------



## gammaray1965 (Mar 19, 2007)

I think what would be a good idea, perhaps, is to take some quality photos at say a specified distance and do some comparisons with other flashlights.


----------



## LG&M (Mar 19, 2007)

Gene43 can you post a link to your website? Thanks


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 19, 2007)

www.malkoffdevices.com


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 19, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> I asked Gene to include a smooth and textured reflector. I like the textured reflector better;...


I didn't realize a textured reflector was an option. Day-um, it's gettin' harder 'n harder to resist this thing!



Phaserburn said:


> The epoxy surrounding the emitter makes it just a bit too wide, and it rubs on the edge of the reflector when you turn the head for focus. Fivemega's reflector without cam can't tighten down enough because of the epoxy to achieve proper focus, fyi.


Hmmm... Excess epoxy (seems unlikely, given what I'm reading of Gene's work) or does the bottom of the reflector need to be hogged-out a bit?


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 19, 2007)

ace0001a said:


> Icarus has done a mod that's been garnering some interest ( https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/157723 )


Icarus does some awesome work, no doubt about that. Wish I could afford one of his Tricarus'. Anyway: Icarus' product is just a module. Requires tools & skills to get it into a working host. (Admittedly, no much, from the looks of it, but still...) Gene's is a ready-to-go out-of-the-box solution.



ace0001a said:


> and Lambda also makes a good one ( http://home.mchsi.com/~lambda_lights/pro_charger.htm ).


Nice job Lambda did on that web page, showing the advantages of his mod'ed light. Looks like a good product. Would be nice to see some construction details, what he's driving that P4 at, etc. Any discussion threads on that product anywhere of which you are aware?


----------



## djkt (Mar 19, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 19, 2007)

reply sent


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 19, 2007)

SEMIJim said:


> Icarus does some awesome work, no doubt about that. Wish I could afford one of his Tricarus'. Anyway: Icarus' product is just a module. Requires tools & skills to get it into a working host. (Admittedly, no much, from the looks of it, but still...) Gene's is a ready-to-go out-of-the-box solution.
> 
> Nice job Lambda did on that web page, showing the advantages of his mod'ed light. Looks like a good product. Would be nice to see some construction details, what he's driving that P4 at, etc. Any discussion threads on that product anywhere of which you are aware?



That's right, Gene's is done and ready to go. For sure, we know his good driver design has it running the SSCP4 emitter @ 1A--which according to manufacturer specs is 240lm.

As for Lambda's, more info on it can be found here:
http://customlightfactory.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=82
...and is also a highly regarded modded Mag.

Still, I'd have to say that Gene's is probably one of the best LED Modded Mag available. But give in to your Flasholism and buy all of the different ones. I try to...but then again I have WAY too many flashlights...hehe. :rock:


----------



## oBMTo (Mar 21, 2007)

Would there be any loss in output or runtime using 3AA->D adapter?


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hmmm. That would be a question I would be afraid to answer without doing an actual test. I do know that AA's are more efficient at delivering Amps as they have less internal resistance. Make sure the AA's are in parallel in the carrier. The unit won't handle much more than 4.8 volts.


----------



## MattK (Mar 21, 2007)

If you use a 3AA>1D parallel adapter there'd be a considerable loss in runtime. Output, because voltage remains the same, would be identical. With NiMh you could expect maybe 1/4 the runtime of 2 alkaline D, with alkaline probably more like 1/5 - just guesstimates, it's impossible to predict runtimes accurately in a regulated light.


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 21, 2007)

MattK said:


> If you use a 3AA>1D parallel adapter there'd be a considerable loss in runtime. Output, because voltage remains the same, would be identical. With NiMh you could expect maybe 1/4 the runtime of 2 alkaline D, with alkaline probably more like 1/5 - just guesstimates, it's impossible to predict runtimes accurately in a regulated light.



Hey Matt, being that you sell batteries you know your stuff. But I've been told by a prominent flashlight developer that:

"And you might find that AA batteries have more performance, more mA output, then D batteries. The AA cells are smaller but because of that physical fact, they have lower resistance. You can pull more power out of two or three AA batteries in parallel faster and longer then a single D battery. A single D battery would sag with a voltage drop but the AA batteries would still have the proper voltage. I'll bet you didn't know that."

And that is quoted directly from an email he sent me. There's got to be some truth to that, otherwise you wouldn't see guys here like Fivemega develop and make XAA-XD battery carriers for Mags. Well there will always be two (or more) sides to a story I guess...


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Gene,

Can you address Phaserburn's mention of the epoxying getting in the way of the OP reflector focusing-down all the way?

Thanks!


----------



## ace0001a (Mar 21, 2007)

I own one of Fivemega's HS reflectors and I can say the hole is not stock size. Seems most custom aluminum Mag reflectors were designed for those high powered narrow incandescent bulb mods. Engrpaul was able to bore them out that he showed in the Terralux thread here. Looking at the one Gene did for me, it looks like there's no problems with the stock hole size.


----------



## gigbyt (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello PHASERBURN,

Pardon my noobness but what is a Flashcap? 
I just received my torch from gene today(3-d cell).
initial impression in daylight is that it is quite a bit brighter than the k2 longthrow
i've owned. can't wait for nighttime to come to test the throw of this torch.
I think i'm going to be pleasantly surprised. i'm using energizer d-cells would 
nimh rechargeables be brighter or just longer run time?


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 21, 2007)

Gig, it would be the same brightness, just longer runtime.

As for the Flashcap, take a look:

http://www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1636


----------



## gigbyt (Mar 21, 2007)

THANX


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here is part of a PM I sent to Phaserburn regarding the epoxy:

"make sure that the heatsink is in straight. A very hard knock (during shipping) could possibly unseat it and cause the emitter to be off center. The heatsink can be removed by grabbing it on the outer edge of the horizontal copper strap and pulling out with a straight up and twisting motion. I will twist one way or the other. the heatsink can be tightened by spreading the copper cylinder a bit once its out of the light. When you reinsert it make sure not to pinch or cut the green wire (positive) as it could short against the heatsink or body. Any problems just give me a call"

I always check for clearance before shipping them out.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Burgess (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool -


*Another* great flashlight for me to watch.


(and save my money for . . . . )


----------



## RdlyLite (Mar 21, 2007)

*Chant on* Beamshots! Beamshots! Outside that is! *chant off*


----------



## SEMIJim (Mar 21, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Here is part of a PM I sent to Phaserburn regarding the epoxy:
> 
> [snip snip...]
> 
> ...


Ah, that explains it. Thanks, Gene!


----------



## gigbyt (Mar 22, 2007)

Well i just came in from testing my new torch i received from gene today.(3-d cell) i am using energizer d-cells.
first impressions is that this torch is extremely bright!!!!!!!! AND YES I LOVE IT!!.
i compared genes torch with my memory of the Elektrolumens K2 Longthrow i had owned recently. genes torch is brighter and throws just as far as the k2- LT.
the main difference is that the spot is bigger and much brighter. when pointing the torch at my reference point which is over 300 feet away the stop sign and the house are lit up brighter than what the k2-LTcould achieve. there is just more light coming out of genes torch. I am Very satisfied and will keep this torch. Whats also a big plus is that the head is not very large as in the k2's design and is easier to wield, plus it looks like any other black maglite and has that "sleeper" quality to it. just for the hell of it i propped the torch up on my porch and approached the business end from about 50-60 feet away and was totally blinded, even off axis this torch has a very good blinding effect. i also did this with my l2d/ce and while not as bright as genes light it has a similiar effect from 20-30 feet. I also gained a greater appreciation for my l2d/ce's ability in short range lighting(out to 50-60 feet) it really lights up an area very well. these cree/seoul led's are incredible.
So i guess you can say i'm totally sold on genes creation, it has incredible throw, easy to carry design,super bright and its 70.00 cheaper than the k-2 LT i had. Every one should get one!!!!!!!!! I need to order another as a gift for my father(he has a regular maglite now,wait till he sees this torch!!!):rock:


----------



## RdlyLite (Mar 22, 2007)

gig, your killing me over here! One of the main reasons I haven't ordered it is becuase I am STILL waiting for my M1 to come in.  Gotta use that one a bit and then perhaps I can splurge again.


----------



## gigbyt (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL,

I think you will really like this torch.
I was looking for a manageable longthrowing flashlight with an adjustable beam.
I thought i had found the solution with the K2-LT, and while it does throw far
the amount of light on the target left me wanting.
Genes torch has solved this for me, throws as far or farther and target is lit up much brighter.
YOU NEED ONE!!!!!, LOL.:thumbsup: 
sell a kidney  .


----------



## oBMTo (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh man, I really want this now. But I haven't done any research and can't afford another impulse buy!

What are some other comparable flashlights out there?


----------



## RdlyLite (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats why we need more beamshots! Lol. Although I must admit from what I have read, my fellow flashaholics agree this is a great torch. 





oBMTo said:


> Oh man, I really want this now. But I haven't done any research and can't afford another impulse buy!
> 
> What are some other comparable flashlights out there?


----------



## ambassador (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone know of a 2D, L-shaped flashlight (i.e., shaped like this http://elektrolumens.com/AngleLux/AngleLux.html as posted earlier by Cydonia) that uses a metal casing? It is being sought so that Gene can consider installing his mod into it. 



Ambassador 

-------


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 22, 2007)

ambassador said:


> Does anyone know of a 2D, L-shaped flashlight (i.e., shaped like this http://elektrolumens.com/AngleLux/AngleLux.html as posted earlier by Cydonia) that uses a metal casing? It is being sought so that Gene can consider installing his mod into it.



I searched ebay for "angle flashlight" and there were dozens for sale, authentic as well as copies. If you don't feel like buying from ebay, list a "Wanted" ad over in the buy/sell/trade forum section. You should be able to obtain one very cheaply from ebay however...


----------



## iNDiGLo (Mar 22, 2007)

You people are killling me. I want one of these and the price is right. 

I have a few questions if someone or Gene would care to answer:

1.) Does anyone know if the non-cammed FiveMega aluminum reflectors will work in this beast? I have a MOP reflector which would help with sidespill and not so much hotspot.

2.) I want to get one of the 3D lights and instead of running 3 D cells wanted to know if i used a FiveMega 3D -> 9 AA adapter if it would work? Since i have a Mag85 in the same size host i would like to be able to use it in this light for guilt free lumens too.

Thanks,

iNDiGLo

:rock:


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 23, 2007)

As long as that reflector will fit a standard C or D Mag head and is not any deeper it will work fine. As long as the adapters have the cells in parallel (no more than 4.8v total voltage for the whole set up), it should work fine.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 23, 2007)

iNDiGLo said:


> I want to get one of the 3D lights and instead of running 3 D cells wanted to know if i used a FiveMega 3D -> 9 AA adapter if it would work? Since i have a Mag85 in the same size host i would like to be able to use it in this light for guilt free lumens too.



FiveMega's aluminum Mag reflectors have an opening 8.38mm (0.330") which is for the incandescent bulbs. (This aluminum reflector will not work with MagLED modules, or the TerraLux modules. They require an opening of at leastt 0.6??" I believe.)
So I don't know if Genes LED will fit with this diameter opening, maybe it will, maybe not... You'll just have to try it since you have one already. 
I see the FiveMega 9AA --> 3D battery pack won't work due to voltage too high. (But these FiveMega 6AA and 9AA to 2-3D adaptors should work with a TerraLux 6EX module, which can take 9volt fine, and even higher, with more heat and some risk. So you could plop in a 6EX and use your 9AA --> 3D FiveMega loaded with Sanyo Eneloops, not more than 10.5 volts... heh, I've been thinking of converting my 3D this way too


----------



## Cydonia (Mar 23, 2007)

argh double post.


----------



## Steve L (Mar 23, 2007)

My fully charged nimh are about 1.4v x 9=12.6 at least till the voltage drops.


----------



## joshuwaliu (Mar 24, 2007)

Gene,

I am seriously considering buying this light, but as a newbie, I have a few questions.

I believe you have mentioned that swapping to the 4 to 6 celled Mag bodies won't work. Is this because your regulator thing only steps up voltage and not down? Could you explain what would happen? Wouldn't adding more cells just overdrive the bulb a little?

Also, are the lights officially available with OP and other reflectors? Or was that a special exception?

I understand you make each flashlight after it is ordered. As of right now, how long of a wait should I expect before my light ships? 

Thanks for the great product!


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep, it's strictly a boost regulator designed for up to 3 cells. Any more than about 4.8 volts and it will self destruct. If you would like a sputtered reflector just be sure to mention it in the comments when you order the light. Currently I'm getting the lights out in a week to ten days to your doorstep.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## martonic (Mar 25, 2007)

Today I received a 3C Malkoff special with both smooth and stippled reflectors (at no additional charge). It came just one week, to the day, after I ordered it - and that includes shipping all the way across the country! By a curious coincidence, I happened to have 3 Accupower 6000 mAh C-cells charged up and raring to go...

After sundown, my wife and I took our three year old son for a night walk in the park next to our local airport.

My son carried Inova X03 Tiros. My wife took a D-Mini (w/Kooter's 17670 extender) smooth, and I carried Huntlight Cree (smooth) and Malkoff 3C (smooth). I guess we like throw! I did unfocus it much of the time to provide more ambient light. Next time we will try the stippled reflector.

This light really does throw - better than the D-Mini smooth, better than the new Stryker VG Seoul, and better than my Tri-Lux w/3x20mm reflectors. 

Spill is also good however. In fact, with the smooth reflector mostly focussed the beam shape is similar to that of the Huntlight Cree (smooth reflector) - with an even larger bright spillbeam and a _much brighter_ large hotspot.

There was no apparent dimming after an hour of steady use. Although I usually carry Mag85 and use it to light up subjects of interest from time to time, it does not have the runtime of the Malkoff creation.

Next time I will give the Malkoff to the wife and carry D-Mini and Mag85. We will use the stippled reflector for the Malkoff. This should make an excellent set of lights for our night walks.
Thanks to Gene for a really terrific product and great service.:goodjob:


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank You for the kind words, Gene.


----------



## ceramide (Mar 25, 2007)

Just to confirm, Malkoff Devices' 240 Lumens are brighter than the new Terralux Ministar 5 SSC P4 drop-in running in a 5D mag (tight focus, white wall, naked eye). Both products are excellent for their prices. I have two of the Terralux's in 5D headbashers for the cars, and I just ordered a second Malkoff. A 'frosted' UCL lens (see "LDF" coating, "Light Diffusion Film" in the UCL lens section) from Flashlightlens.com smooths off the Malkoff beam nicely and gives an excellent portable flood worklight for closer work while still retaining pretty good throw in the beam center right off the emitter (which you can see in reflection from a window). This is actually the only "problem" I have found with either product: a direct reflection off of chromed or bright metal that you are working on will have you seeing stars. This results in the wrench slipping off the nut and peeling skin off multiple knuckles of your off-hand. This minor difficulty aside, when you buy a second of anything, you know you're satisfied with the product. So, if you can squeeze the bucks for the Malkoff, go for it. If the budget is tighter, don't hesitate to pick up the Terralux. Kudos to both Gene and MattK, respectively!


----------



## 021411 (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone have beamshots of the smooth reflector versus the OP on a Malkoff Mag? I'm trying to decide which one I will need. I don't need across the field throw. Which one would be better for close quarters type stuff (dark houses, rooms) and vehicle searches (if need be)?


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds like you'd be better off with OP. It will still have several hundred feet of throw, just not as much as you would get with a smooth.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 26, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Sounds like you'd be better off with OP. It will still have several hundred feet of throw, just not as much as you would get with a smooth.


 
Several hundred feet is PLENTY. Do you offer them both?


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 26, 2007)

yes


----------



## 021411 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds good. I'll probably end up getting both to play with.


----------



## jaymasta (Mar 26, 2007)

Gene do you ship to Canada if so how much, specifically Victoria, on Vancouver Island in B.C??, Just by reading this whole thread Iam sold on the light, GOOD WORK.


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 26, 2007)

021411 said:


> Does anyone have beamshots of the smooth reflector versus the OP on a Malkoff Mag? I'm trying to decide which one I will need. I don't need across the field throw. Which one would be better for close quarters type stuff (dark houses, rooms) and vehicle searches (if need be)?



Actually for close quarters i'd recommend a heavy stipple reflector. If it was anything like an rop i built, it will give off an amazing HUGE wall of light.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 26, 2007)

Alin10123 said:


> Actually for close quarters i'd recommend a heavy stipple reflector. If it was anything like an rop i built, it will give off an amazing HUGE wall of light.


 
I don't need a huge wall of light. I need reach but not something so concentrated it will be useless in small areas. Somewhere down the middle I guess. I'll request both reflectors when I send my light off to Gene.


----------



## raythompson (Mar 27, 2007)

Well I just ordered a malkoff light.

While I am not infected as badly as some of you with this "dark sucking desease", I do indeed have a mild case but some of you are certifiable.:laughing: 

I have no real use for this light other than to impress my friends. The light will probably find use when I boat at night so I can spot the channel bouys when traveling the river. It may replace my 12V handheld spotlight.

So I look forward to getting the light.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 27, 2007)

Gene, are you stippling (sputtering) the reflectors yourself? 

Bill


----------



## jng (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Gene,

PM sent w/ a few questions.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, I sputter the reflectors myself.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 27, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Yes, I sputter the reflectors myself.


 
And he does a damn nice job of it too, IMHO.

:goodjob:


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks, BTW if anyone has beamshots, pictures of the light in use, or anything else contributable to the "Action Shots" area of the website, I would be happy to have them. With your permission of course.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 27, 2007)

Are there any rings or artifacts while using the seoul LED with a smooth reflector?


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 27, 2007)

.................


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 28, 2007)

There is some artifacting, but not as pronounced as with the standard bulb.


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 28, 2007)

hmm... i'm undecided between the 2D and 3D models. which one should i get? the runtime seems to double if i go for an extra D cell.


----------



## raythompson (Mar 28, 2007)

Alin10123 said:


> hmm... i'm undecided between the 2D and 3D models. which one should i get?


That is a loaded questions for the infected masses on this place. Their simple answer is to get both. Hrrrmmmpppphhh. Indecision is not an option.

My personnal opinion based on my cash shortage, is to get the 3D. You get a longer running light and I think the 3D feels better in the hand. Plus it makes a better club just in case. However, D cells only come in multiples of two in the packages.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 28, 2007)

raythompson said:


> ..However, D cells only come in multiples of two in the packages.


Buy a 4 pack and then next time around a two pack.. Now you'll have enough for two sets of batteries for your 3D Mag..

Besides, alki's are pretty cheap now, get a bunch in bulk, they're at least good for a few years..


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 28, 2007)

Get the 2D. Output is identical, so...

If you know or even think you'll need more runtime in advance, use nimh or carry 2 extra cells. Nimh D cells will give you in excess of the runtime the 3D on alks will. And using nimh, you can always leave the house with a full charge; even if you get the 3D, exactly how much runtime remains in your cells? After awhile, it will be tough to estimate.

If you won't need the extra runtime or are close to home or can have reasonable access to more cells, etc: this is probably going to be the majority of your use of this light. During all of this majority time use, you'll be carrying a significantly smaller and lighter flashlight with no downside on performance.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a 2D Mag with a SSC P4 drop in (with 6AA cells), a totally different flashlight, but anyway the 2D format is nicer to hold and as mentioned above, less weight.. I believe Gene makes these with "C" cell Mags as well, maybe that's an option?


----------



## Optic Nerve (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, I just got the 2D high power light today that I bought from Gene Malkoff. This is truely a one of a kind light. I have never seen this much light come out of a single LED flashlight. I have a fenix L2D-CE and the Malkoff must be putting out atleast bare minimum 2X the light output of the fenix if not more. I am judging this from a crude ceiling bounce test. I am very impressed with this light. Gene, if you are reading this, I want to know how rugged are your lights. If I knock it around a bit is there a chance that I could displace the LED so that it would be off center. I really like the form factor of the 2D cell. It is the right size and weight for my hands. I am using 10,000 mah NiMh batteries in my light, and it works really well. This is my first SSC P4 LED light. Every time I push that button and the light turns on, I am in Hog Heaven! No pun is intended. I know you work on a farm. Thanks again, for producing and sharing this light with a fellow cpf member.


The optic nerve is the second cranial nerve!


----------



## 021411 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very good to hear Optic Nerve. I'm just waiting on my 3D to arrive from a vendor so I can send it to Gene for the modding. I made a post on the General forums questioning the durability of the Malkoff. Gene states that is should have the same "toughness" as the stock Maglites. He dropped his before down some stairs I believe and it fired up like a champ.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Optic I appreciate it. It should be as durable as the stock OEM version. Of course it is possible to break anything if you try hard enough. BTW, it was turned on when I knocked it down the stairs. It never went out.


----------



## 021411 (Mar 29, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> Thanks Optic I appreciate it. It should be as durable as the stock OEM version. Of course it is possible to break anything if you try hard enough. BTW, it was turned on when I knocked it down the stairs. It never went out.


 
Well there you guys go. Straight from the horse's mouth. :thanks:


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 29, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> I have a 2D Mag with a SSC P4 drop in (with 6AA cells), a totally different flashlight, but anyway the 2D format is nicer to hold and as mentioned above, less weight.. I believe Gene makes these with "C" cell Mags as well, maybe that's an option?



I've considered the 2C option. The 2C isn't all that much smaller. Not only that, the runtime isn't that impressive compared to the 2D.


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> Get the 2D. Output is identical, so...
> 
> If you know or even think you'll need more runtime in advance, use nimh or carry 2 extra cells. Nimh D cells will give you in excess of the runtime the 3D on alks will. And using nimh, you can always leave the house with a full charge; even if you get the 3D, exactly how much runtime remains in your cells? After awhile, it will be tough to estimate.
> 
> If you won't need the extra runtime or are close to home or can have reasonable access to more cells, etc: this is probably going to be the majority of your use of this light. During all of this majority time use, you'll be carrying a significantly smaller and lighter flashlight with no downside on performance.



Speaking of which... 
Hmm... this gets me thinking...
The runtime of 6+ hours at full regulation for 3D and 3+ hours...

Were those achieved with Alkalines? or Nimh? Man... if those were alkalines runtime then wouldn't Nimh runtimes by many times longer? 

On the website it says, runs easily off 2 or 3 alkalines.


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 29, 2007)

It was 6 on alkalines. The 10000ma nimh offer significantly longer runtime.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 29, 2007)

Gene, is the circuit in the 2D and 3D identical, or is it customized to the number of cells in some way?


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Gene43 said:


> It was 6 on alkalines. The 10000ma nimh offer significantly longer runtime.



So with 10,000 mah D cells in the 2D size... i should pretty much be able to at least double the quoted runtime of 2 hours?


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 29, 2007)

Alin10123 said:


> So with 10,000 mah D cells in the 2D size... i should pretty much be able to at least double the quoted runtime of 2 hours?


 
You'll get more than that...


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, The circuit is identical in the 2 and 3 cell. Actually if you have a cut down Mag (one cell) you could get 600ma out of the same driver, but efficiency would suffer some.


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Phaserburn said:


> You'll get more than that...



Wow! Really? Would it be closer to 5 or 6 hours of full regulation?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 29, 2007)

That's an interesting circuit. Would like to see some runtime graphs with Alkalines and nimh's. Anyone got a lightmeter who has purchased Gene's light(s). Simple way is to do a bounce off of ceiling in a small room with lightmeter about a yard away from flashlight. Bounce off ceiling. Keep record of lux numbers that show up, say every 15 minutes, or so. This is easier to do than shinning light directly on lightmeter.

Bill


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> That's an interesting circuit. Would like to see some runtime graphs with Alkalines and nimh's. Anyone got a lightmeter who has purchased Gene's light(s). Simple way is to do a bounce off of ceiling in a small room with lightmeter about a yard away from flashlight. Bounce off ceiling. Keep record of lux numbers that show up, say every 15 minutes, or so. This is easier to do than shinning light directly on lightmeter.
> 
> Bill



I'll try to do one as soon as i decide on 2D/3D
Still deciding pending my question regarding runtime answered. hehe


----------



## bruddamoke (Mar 29, 2007)

Just ordered a 2D high mod from Gene. Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 30, 2007)

Alin10123 said:


> Wow! Really? Would it be closer to 5 or 6 hours of full regulation?



Actually... when i asked above if 10,000mah D cells would double the rated 2 hrs runtime in a 2D size. That was a typo. I meant double the runtime of the 2D version which is 3 hours. So... if it's more than that then i should get at least 6 hours of runtime off 2 fully charged D cells rated at 10,000 mah?


----------



## Gene43 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've never done a runtime test on 2D with nimh. Just a guestimation, somewhere between 4 and 5 hrs would seem likely. I feel that 6 would be pushing it unless run intermittantly.


----------



## BMRSEB (Mar 30, 2007)

@Alin10123.. Just get it already!!! 

Then stop by (I'm also in Atlanta) and let's compare it to my 2D Mag (w/6 Lithium AA's) w/SSC P4 drop-in.. No contest of course, but just curious..


----------



## jng (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Gene,

Did you get my PM? Anyways, I was just wondering if the offer to mod a 2D that we send in to you was still valid for $65 and how much would an extra reflector be? Thanks.


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 30, 2007)

BMRSEB said:


> @Alin10123.. Just get it already!!!
> 
> Then stop by (I'm also in Atlanta) and let's compare it to my 2D Mag (w/6 Lithium AA's) w/SSC P4 drop-in.. No contest of course, but just curious..



LOL

I actually ordered it last night. I just forgot to post. hehe
Sure thing!!!! We'll meet up and compare lights when it gets here. I'll let you know. We can take some comparison beam shots and stuff.


----------



## Alin10123 (Mar 30, 2007)

Speaking of which... which D cells are you guys using to power up these things? I have a set of 4 CTA 12000 cells which i use for my pentalux. At the time, there were a few people recommending them, but after a couple of years... I'm not hearing that many good things about them. 

What about the accupower 11500 D cells? Anyone have experience with them? Are there any nicer cells out there?


----------



## starburst (Apr 5, 2007)

My 2C cell came today  I'm still in shock:wow: My quest for compact and powerful has all but come to a halt!! :goodjob: Very Nice,
Thanks Again Jeff


----------



## daveman (Apr 5, 2007)

I just fired up the 2D High Output Malkoff Mag I received today. What a light. It's extremely bright for a single emitter light, WELL into the "tactical range" to visually distract a man within 50'. The light is solid, clean, and well modded all around. The cherry on top of the cream is that this 2D Mag actually runs off of alkalines and puts out 3 hours of regulated output. Alkalines! This is what a Mag-Lite should have been all these years. I am one happy customer.


Gene, you should seriously consider showing one of these to your local sheriff's office and see if they're interested in upgrading their old Mags into a Malkoff.


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 5, 2007)

Let me get caught up! I just called the webmaster to put an end to the 
sale. Hopefully this will slow things a bit so I can work on my other 
projects https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159784 . But I do appreciate it!

Thanks, Gene


----------



## milkyspit (Apr 7, 2007)

Anybody attending PF8 this next weekend who's got one of these? It would be great to show to folks. If I can get a loaner I'd be happy to do a runtime chart, too. Gene, sounds like you're building a nice light, good job.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank You Milky, Coming from you that means an awful lot.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Gene43 (Apr 7, 2007)

wrong place for post


----------



## TeaQue (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone get any comparison beam shots yet?!


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Apr 22, 2007)

gene,

how soon, and how much for the 2d tri-led maglite?


----------



## etc (Jul 26, 2007)

Gene43,

Update?

Interested in a 3D MagLite conversion.


----------

